# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Bóp Kẹp Tiền Da Cá Sấu Cho Nam Màu Đen Da Bụng VKT-ĐDT Giá Chỉ 650K

## qwerty

Ví Kẹp Tiền Cá Sấu Nam Đen Da Bụng VKT-ĐDT Chỉ 650K do cty Cặp da bò cho nam VR360 cung cấp hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844

Ví kẹp tiền là một tên gọi khá mới mẻ trong giới bắt mắt, nó là một ngoại hình nhỏ gọn nhưng vẫn thể hiện được sự tinh tế cùng với sự đa năng mà nó đem đến cho người dùng. mang phần đông bề ngoài trên thị trường, nhưng bữa nay, Đồ Da VR360 muốn giới thiệu tới các chàng trai dòng ví kẹp tiền làm cho từ chất liệu da cá sấu cao cấp rất đặc thù. Hãy cộng chúng tôi đi sâu Tìm hiểu về cái sản phẩm này nhé!

I. cái ví da kẹp tiền nam da cá sấu VKT-ĐDT có cấu tạo gì khác so với các chiếc ví da thông thường

sở hữu phiên bản mới nhất của ví kẹp tiền, dòng ví mới này tương đối đặc trưng. Phần chính của ví với một kẹp kim loại và bạn sở hữu thể kẹp tối đa 50 tờ tiền bên trong để hạn chế nước và bụi bẩn, kiểu này tương đối hưng thịnh hành ở nước ta. hai bên cánh được trang bị, may thêm một đôi ngăn cất thẻ nhỏ gọn có thể có theo thêm một vài loại thẻ sẽ tốt hơn. thiết kế mới này tương đối gọn gàng, đơn thuần nhưng vẫn xuất sắc giữ được tính năng giữ tiền và diễn đạt được dòng nhìn mới về gu bắt mắt của gia chủ.
Ví Kẹp Tiền Nam Da bụng cá sấu màu đen

II. Phần da cá sấu được sử dụng ở cái Ví kẹp tiền nam da cá sấu VKT-ĐDT

Được sử dụng chất liệu da cá sấu thật 100%, phần da chọn chính là phòng ban da bụng của cá sấu. Ở phần da bụng này, cá phải được lựa chọn rất kỹ bởi bề mặt da nhẵn, ko hóc búa nếu như mang lỗi sẽ thấy lập tức. Điều đấy sẽ làm sút giảm sở thích các bạn bởi người nào cũng đều muốn sở hữu một sản phẩm xuất sắc cho mình. Da nơi bụng cá rất đặc biệt, với những tuyến phố gân da cá sấu sâu hơn nên lúc sử dụng móng tay sẽ thuận tiện móc được tuyến đường gân của nó. Phần da này hơi mỏng, da mềm, mang độ đàn hồi cao cùng độ bền đem lại cực kỳ trong tương lai.
III. cách chọn cho mình một loại ví kẹp tiền nam da cá sấu VKT-ĐDT thích hợp

Ví chiếc ví đều được làm cho bằng chất liệu là da thật 100% sở hữu mặt ngoài là da cá sấu và mặt bên trong là phần da bò mềm dẻo. Ở đây sở hữu gam màu đen mà chúng tôi giới thiệu tới bạn là một gam màu trung tính, ở độ tuổi nào cũng đều có thể chọn lọc dùng và phối hợp cộng với bất kỳ bộ trang phục nào đều mang lại sự phối hợp. Còn giả dụ bạn mang phong cách bắt mắt thì với thể thiên về chọn lọc gam màu nâu đỏ hoặc vàng cánh gián, xanh navy… các gam màu này tương đối đặc trưng, trông bạn sẽ hào phóng hơn sở hữu lối ăn mặc và rất vượt bậc trong mắt mọi người.
Đừng bỏ qua một liên hệ đáng tin cậy như Đồ Da VR360 để bạn mang thể có 1 loại ví da rẻ nhất nhé. ko chỉ mang những mặt hàng ví mà chúng tôi còn mang cái thắt lưng, giày dép, túi xách, ví cầm tay, balo, áo khoác, mũ nón, căng thẳng,… hầu hết đều là da thật 100% được bảo hành và cam kết chất lượng dùng cho bạn. Hãy tranh thủ tới và lựa chọn cho mình sản phẩm chấp thuận nhé!

Hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844
 Showroom Trung Tâm : 1352 Trường Sa, P3, Tân Bình
 Chi nhánh 2: 5 Ngõ 5 , Láng hạ, Thành Công, Ba Đình
 Web site Tui deo cheo da bo nam : tuidacasau.vn

----------

